# Sam Robinson - Rest In Peace



## Argee (4 Feb 2007)

Simon Alistair ("Sam") Robinson was born on Feb. 2nd. 1968. Within the past ten years there was no British tree-climbing title that he didn't hold (many several times) and when he represented his country in the World Championships, he ranked fourth - the highest position ever attained by a British climber - maybe it still is.

I only knew Sam for around five years and our friendship was initiated by his falling for my daughter, Julia. They became engaged on December 25th. 2004 at the Grand Canyon (part of their Christmas vacation).

Julia and Sam married on December 9th. 2006 - a wonderful day in the Conwy valley in North Wales (near Eglwysbach, where they lived).







Tragically, Sam passed away on January 27th. 2007 due to a particularly virulent and malignant form of melanoma. He was cremated on February 1st. - one day short of his 39th. Birthday. Well over 100 climbers attended from all over the UK to pay their respects. My daughter is numb with grief, as are Sam's parents, his elder brother Andrew, Jean and myself.

Here's Sam in 2003, winning at Highclere, UK:






Rest in peace, dear Sam.

Thanks for listening.

Ray.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (4 Feb 2007)

I expect a few tears were shed when you wrote that lovely epitaph Argee.

God let him rear in peace, condolences to your daughter and your family.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Feb 2007)

How very, very sad. A beautifully written tribute, Ray. Condolences to you and your family.

Paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Feb 2007)

This is sad news indeed. My condolences to you, your family and especially to your daughter.


----------



## mailee (4 Feb 2007)

Very sorry to hear such sad news Ray. I know what it is like to lose a family member but not one so young I am glad to say. It is tragic that someone with their whole life ahead of them are so suddenly taken away from us. My condolences to all the family mate.


----------



## RPM (4 Feb 2007)

Very sad news. I am very sorry for you loss. My Condolences to your and your family.


RIP


----------



## DomValente (4 Feb 2007)

Ray, I am so sorry, my heartfelt sympathies to you and your family.

Dom


----------



## Chris Knight (4 Feb 2007)

Ray,
How very, very sad. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Freetochat (4 Feb 2007)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Alf (4 Feb 2007)

How very sad, Ray. My sympathies to you all.


----------



## CHJ (4 Feb 2007)

Condolences to you and your family Argee, your daughter must be bereft at the moment, only hope she can come to terms with the loss and be consoled by those brief but happy memories.


----------



## wrightclan (4 Feb 2007)

My condolences, Ray.

rad


----------



## greggy (4 Feb 2007)

ray, please accept my condolences, cut off in the prime of life just like my best mate 38 yrs old. god bless you all.


----------



## gwaithcoed (4 Feb 2007)

Very sad indeed Ray, my thoughts are with you and your family.

Alan


----------



## brianhabby (4 Feb 2007)

Condolences Ray and to your family but especially to your daughter who is undoubtedly suffering greatly at this time,

regards

Brian


----------



## Scott (4 Feb 2007)

Very sad Ray. My condolences to you and your family

Regards


----------



## Anonymous (4 Feb 2007)

Ray m

M condolences to your daughter, i hope she recovers in time. Seeing him in the photo, i am reminded of a 'tear in kew' and the tree gang - my favourite characters

I was diagnosed with the same condition about 2 years ago and 2 weeks later went under the knife; just the news was devastating for my wife and kids. When I got the all clear a year ago, the relief was immense

I really feel for you and your daughter


----------



## Gill (4 Feb 2007)

What a tragic loss. Your tribute was very moving, Ray. My condolences to you and your family.

Gill


----------



## sliver (4 Feb 2007)

May I add my condolences also Ray. A very sad event for your whole family. My deepest heartfelt sympathy.

God Bless.
I have disabled my signature for this post, as it would seem inappropriate at this time.
Sliver.


----------



## tim (4 Feb 2007)

Ray

Sad, sad news indeed. Our thoughts are with you and the families especially your daughter.

T


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (4 Feb 2007)

Ray,

Sad news indeed. My condolences to all of you and especially your daughter.

Phil


----------



## Shadowfax (4 Feb 2007)

That was a lovely tribute, Ray.
My thoughts are with you and especially for your daughter. It hurts, I know. 
My very best wishes.

SF


----------



## Vormulac (4 Feb 2007)

For what little words can do, my deepest condolences to your family at this dreadfully difficult time.

V.


----------



## mahking51 (4 Feb 2007)

Ray,
My thoughts are with you and your daughter.
Martin


----------



## BrianD (4 Feb 2007)

May he rest in peace and have found eternal happiness. 

My condolences for your daughter and both your families at this time of sorrow.

Briand


----------



## Waka (4 Feb 2007)

Ray

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## houtslager (4 Feb 2007)

never knew the man but it still makes no difference, for another lover of trees has departed this mortal coil, I hope that you and your family and the "in-laws " will accept my condolences and raise a glass of his tipple in loving memory of yer man .

HS


----------



## Newbie_Neil (5 Feb 2007)

Ray

My condolences to your daughter and your family.

Neil


----------



## dedee (5 Feb 2007)

Ray, what a tragedy. Our thoughts are with you and your family.

Andy


----------



## promhandicam (5 Feb 2007)

Thank you for sharing this Ray - however hard it was to do. A stark reminder that none of us knows how long we have left, and although your son in law died so young it sounds like he lived life to the full. I hope that can be a lesson to us all. My condolences to you and the family at this time. Steve


----------



## woodshavings (5 Feb 2007)

Ray,
a lovely tribute, thank you for sharing such a private and personal thought.
John


----------



## boomer (5 Feb 2007)

So sorry to hear such sad news,my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Evergreen (5 Feb 2007)

Ray

Please accept my sincere condolences and pass them on to your daughter and family. This kind of sad news puts all the usual petty grumbles of life into perspective.

Regards.


----------



## Drew (5 Feb 2007)

My sympathies to you all. Ray

Drew


----------



## seaco (5 Feb 2007)

Ray 

My condolences to you and your family that's no age to pass over, only time can heal a broken heart.

I have just lost my Mum so share your grief...

All the best


----------



## Losos (5 Feb 2007)

Ray,

You have written a a very nice tribute to him. 

I send condolances to all especially your daughter.


----------



## Gaz_XB9R (5 Feb 2007)

Ray,
Condolences to your daughter and your family.

A lesson to all, time is precious, enjoy life.

Gary


----------

